# Outlook 2003 - Cannot import/export pst files



## robbied69 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have just upgraded Outlook 2002 to 2003 to combat the 2GB pst limit. I have created a new .pst file with the new format so I can import everything from the old file. However, when I go to file --> import and export --> import from another program or file and click next nothing happens. It will not allow me any further. 

Has anybody else experienced this. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

Because of the version difference, importing won't work.
Open Outlook, click file/open Outlook data file and browse to the .pst you saved. Once the saved .pst is open, delete the .pst created by the new install.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Papermoon is spot on - some more detailed info is here.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Papermoon said:


> Because of the version difference, importing won't work.
> Open Outlook, click file/open Outlook data file and browse to the .pst you saved. Once the saved .pst is open, delete the .pst created by the new install.


I disagree with that. I've imported PST files from 2000 and 2002 (xp) in to 2003 plenty of times without problem. Usually when a client has purchased a new computer this issue comes up and that's been more time than I can count. The issue he's referring to seems to be different. He states "However, when I go to file --> import and export --> import from another program or file and click next nothing happens", which indicates that before he even gets a chance to select the file, the problem occurs. I would certainly think that the program lacks for ability to determine the format of the file prior to actually selecting the file.

I might try backing up the old PST file (just in case) and try a repair of outlook to see if that corrects the issue. Also try running any service packs for office that you might be missing since that often times will put the latest version of the file that could be cause the issue on your system.


----------

